# Bees in a compost pile?



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Got some mail from a woman who claimed she had bees in her compost pile. Most often up here that's wasps or bumble bees (in about equal distributions). Today she sent me a picture of the side of the compost pile and there is what looks like honeycomb sticking out of one side. It's weathered and stained but if I saw it on a branch there's no question I'd immediately label it honeycomb. Her husband went out to dig up the compost pile and backed away when "the entire thing started humming". I guess anything's possible.

Anyone seen honeybees in a compost pile before?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I see bees "on" my compost pile all the time, presumably collecting moisture.
you seem to be saying they're "in" it as in building a colony in there
my compost pile wouldn't have a cavity in it for that to happen. my guess is they're just seeing foragers gathering moisture

Dave


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

My hives are 25 yards from my compost piles and the bees flock there. Drobbins is probably right that it's the moisture. Odd place for a colony though..


----------



## EKW (Feb 2, 2005)

I see mine in our compost piles all the time- they are collecting minerals and salts from the compost material. never seen one build comb in a compost pile before though.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I've actually heard that a five gallon bucket full of compost and water makes a REALLY good water source for bees if you're trying to make them leave you neighbors swimming pool alone

Dave


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok - so, the short story is: Not honeybees.

A year before the previous owner had a swarm land in some tulips and build up some substantial comb. Then died due to picking a really lousy spot. Comb and tulips was thrown into the compost bin. Dozens of small black bumble bees moved in _under_ tulips with comb.

So, pictures show honeycomb half buried.
Homeowner sees a lot of bees, some of which seem to be on comb.
Not a swarm of honeybees.

At least they paid for gas.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

thats nice that they paid for gas. I got a swarm call this evening from Vashon Island. Waaaayyyy to far!!


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeah. Found the remains of the parent colony that threw the swarm as well (also dead). I have the number of a beekeeper on Vashon if you need it.


----------



## moonlightbeekeeper (Jul 4, 2007)

*swarms in compost*

3 years in a row I've caught a swarm of bees i a persons compost bin. They got in in a hole that the lock hooked into. This year I placed a swarm trat there on top of it and caught another swarm!!!


----------



## Thistle131 (Apr 29, 2014)

xC0000005 said:


> Got some mail from a woman who claimed she had bees in her compost pile. Most often up here that's wasps or bumble bees (in about equal distributions). Today she sent me a picture of the side of the compost pile and there is what looks like honeycomb sticking out of one side. It's weathered and stained but if I saw it on a branch there's no question I'd immediately label it honeycomb. Her husband went out to dig up the compost pile and backed away when "the entire thing started humming". I guess anything's possible.
> 
> Anyone seen honeybees in a compost pile before?


I also have bees and honeycomb in my compost pile.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

My compost heap attracts yellow jackets but next week it's going to be tilled; I think I'd better play it safe and suit-up before tilling starts. The hives are thirty feet away but the bees show no interest.


----------

